# Correcting out to in swing path



## 30over (May 29, 2006)

Does anyone have any practice drills that can help this problem? My divots point to the left of target so I slice but even though I know what I am doing I can't fix it. I'll try even the craziest ideas. :dunno:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

My pro used to place a club shaft in the ground just outside the desired swing path so if my back swing deviated from the desired route I would hit the club in the ground.


----------



## MarylandGolfer (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.improve-your-golf-game.net/images/InsideApproach_1a.jpg


----------



## strokin' lefty (Jul 11, 2006)

30over said:


> Does anyone have any practice drills that can help this problem? My divots point to the left of target so I slice but even though I know what I am doing I can't fix it. I'll try even the craziest ideas. :dunno:


I'll tell you what really helped me with this problem. It is called the inside approach. One of the best training aids on the market. I have never been a fan of training aids, but I thought I would give it a shot. I have been hitting all of my clubs longer and straighter since I have been using this training aid. It will really hep you keep the club coming from the inside, on the right path. They also have a great warranty too. They claim that within 6 swings it will cure your slice, and I can vouche for it. It helped me to hit it straight off the tee every time in 3 swings. Best 50 bucks I've spent. Read up on it, the golf channel normally has the infometrial running all the time. I picked mine up from TGW.com and have not regreted it one bit. Good luck!!


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

i used to have that problem too, someone once told me to stay behind the ball, and that helped me alot. meaning, your out to in path is caused by leaning foward (towards your target)too much on your swing. thats what i was doing, so lean towards your right, (but not moving your head), and keep your eyes behind the ball. that helped me fix that. but that causes me to have an open face when i swing, so try to square the face when you hit, then it should go straight.


----------

